# Lighting my Tank



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a 37 gallon tank with a cover and a 20 watt bulb. Right now I am growing java ferns. This gives me about .54 wpg. It is bad i know. I am trying to get 2 - 3 WPG so I can grow some plants in the back all the way to the top of the tank (22 inches). I was thinking of getting this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790&rel=1 the 30 inch one, then just laying a light fixture on it. I am very lost in what type of light fixture to get. Could somone point me in the right direction? What would you reccomend for something long growing? Right now I have sand substrate. Should I get C02?

Thanks,
Dominic


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks for the article.


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I am going to get a light fixture that will get me up to 2WPG. I will use normal output fluorescent lighting because that is the cheapest. Could someone show me a good place to look, and reccomend me to a good brand? Then I will use DIY C02 using the filter as the difuser. You stick the piping thing up the filter right?

Thanks,
Dominic


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

2wpg will be hard to come by using 1 N.O. fixture. PC bulbs will be cheaper but If you have the money I would go with 2 of these.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32847;category_id=1853;pcid1=1843;pcid2=

If not 1 of these will be plenty.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=31566;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a little under 100 dollars to spend so would it best to go with the two of the first one?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They will give you a better spread and are more efficient. The PC bulb will be 21-23 inches long so the ends will be darker than the middle. Not a problem that can't be worked around but most perfer the better spread.


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

so i have decided to get two of thesse http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32847;category_id=1853;pcid1=1843;pcid2= and will they be compatible with this cover? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produc...tid=3790&rel=1 or could there be something better for around that price?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Link is dead.


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

sorry about that, here it is http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I use those light fixtures with glass covers all over the place. They work great. 

Just make sure you get the FW light strip and not the SW light strip.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

how long is your tank from side to side?

because my tank is 30" long and i put a 48" shop light on it. i've got two T12 full spectrum bulbs in it and my pants are doing great. and its only $8 at home depot for the fixture. (i got mine with the bulbs for $5 at a thrift store, VERY lucky find)


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm glad your pants are OK...


----------

